# D-day on Juno Beach



## Windrush (Jun 5, 2019)

Hello All,
The service of Pages Perso SFR has been closed since 21/11/2016
Users of this service were notified by email of this closure and via information inserts on the pages of this service, since March 2016. Help sheets had been put at their disposal to retrieve the content of their SFR Personal
I have tried contacting SFR but didn’t receive any reply, unfortunately without the help pages I cannot access the following: :http://windrush.perso.neuf.fr/album_007.htm http://windrush.perso.neuf.fr/album_013.htm http://windrush.perso.neuf.fr/album_016.htm posted on : www.netmarine.net in 2009. 
These contain photos of my father’s lifelong friend, FNLF officer Claude Degeorge, aboard their frégate La Découverte, formally HMS Windrush, renommé, Découverte, renommé Lucifer 11 I wanted to compare my photos with the ones I assume were posted by one of Claude’s siblings. I would like to post all the photos on a page for everyone to view. Découverte lead the convoy of barges landing Canadian troops on Juno beach on D-day.
I couldn’t find anyone on the netmarine site who could help me, possibly because my French is terrible and few were able to understand me! If anyone can offer advice, I would be very glad to hear from them.
Thank you!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this Windrush. SFR is my ISP and am not impressed. 
Will see what I can do to help..


----------



## Windrush (Jun 5, 2019)

*'D-day on Juno Beach'*

Hello,

To reiterate, my reason for wanting to find a way to access those help pages that were provided, is to be able to compare my photos with Claude’s. I think Lt. Filon a fellow officer took all of them at the time and so it is likely that some or most of mine are the same. I don’t have any captions with mine but Claude’s appear to have and will provide the names of the other officers, I only know Claude.

My father was invited to all the reunions and inspected their frigate when it was renamed Lucifer 11 and used as a school of fire training in Cherbourg. I would like to assemble all the information and photos together on one site for posterity as a salute to the FNLF forces who fought so bravely for freedom. 

Thank you for your interest. 

Elizabeth


----------



## Windrush (Jun 5, 2019)

Re: JUN 06, 2019 | 01:31PM EDT 
Subject- D-day on Juno Beach
Yung L. replied:
Hi there,

Do you have a link to where this picture is posted?

Hello, 
I think you may be a guest on this site, I have been trying to respond to your message outlined in this post, my response is returned as “un-deliverable.” What I have been trying to convey is that if you go to www.netmarine.net and type Découverte in the “Search Box” it takes you to the SFR page where Claude Degeorge’s photos were posted. The page states there are help sheets available, so I contacted their Customer Services but received no reply. My suspicion is the company format may have changed and those help sheets are no longer available? If you can help or know someone who can, then please get in touch.
Thank you for your interest
Elizabeth


----------

